# Symbolism - Some things I painted in my youth ...



## Alex_B (Feb 4, 2008)

I am currently at my parents place and though why not photograph some things I painted as a kid ... 

I was into symbols at one point apparently 
Digging deep into my Germanic past, including some elements from other cultures as well:


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey now! I am surprised! I did not know what kind of ARTIST was hidden behind the physicist who you are!!! Well-rounded natural talent: sciences, languages, fine arts ... I am impressed!


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 4, 2008)

I am not good at languages


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 4, 2008)

That's quite a detailed painting. Like Lafoto said, it's interesting you have such an artistic side in addition to your logical/intellectual side.  (I know, I know, they're not mutually exclusive. But some of the intelligentsia do lack a creative side)


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 4, 2008)

well, you need some creativity in science ...


----------

